# Exposure hot key gone



## LeeMiller (Jun 27, 2018)

All of a sudden, hitting the + key increases the black clipping instead of exposure. I assume I inadvertently changed a hot key preference, but I can't figure out what I did, or how to undo it. Can anyone help?

Lee


----------



## mcasan (Jun 27, 2018)

Keyboard shortcuts for Lightroom Classic CC
How to set Lightroom Classic CC preferences


----------



## LeeMiller (Jun 27, 2018)

There are lots of options for the develop module , but the only exposure-related one is "Match total exposures".


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Lee,

Two things, first I think that there may be a bug as the "+" and "-" are supposed to work the same way as the up-arrow and down-arrow. Meaning when you hover your curser on to make a slider active they both should move the selected slider. For me only the up/down arrows are working that way and the "+/-" keys effect only the blacks.

Second, there is another Develop module shortcut for the period "." and comma "," keys. That is to move between the Basic panel settings. That does work and you can set the "active" slider back to Exposure and now the "+/-" work on the Exposure settings.

This setting is persistent between sessions so if you quit and restart Lr the '+/-" will start working on the last setting that you selected with the period/comma.

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 27, 2018)

Then again maybe it's a feature that it works this way. Using the comma/period seems to be the way to set which slider will be controlled by the "+/-" keys as indicated by the little popup window that appears when you press either key.  

The online help only mentions using the up/dow arrows and has no mention of the "+/-" at all. The online shortcuts page (link provided by @mscan mentions both but doesn't indicate the distinct behavior that I see in actual operation. 

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 27, 2018)

One additional note, single click on the slider title is the same as selecting it using the  period/comma keys making it the one setting effected by"+/-" keys. Also if you type the semicolon ";" that will return the selected setting to the default value. This final bit I got from Victoria's excellent Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC—The Missing FAQ (Version 7).

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2018)

+ and - should only affected the selected slider, not the one you're hovering over, but the highlighting for the selected slider seems to have gone AWOL, and the ; shortcut that did reset the selection back to the Exposure slider now resets the selected slider. I'm not sure when that changed (thanks to Louie for spotting it).


----------



## LeeMiller (Jun 27, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> One additional note, single click on the slider title is the same as selecting it using the  period/comma keys making it the one setting effected by"+/-" keys. Also if you type the semicolon ";" that will return the selected setting to the default value. This final bit I got from Victoria's excellent Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC—The Missing FAQ (Version 7).
> 
> -louie


Many thanks to the Queen and her Guru! That was it. I can't imagine how many thousand pictures I must have edited by now without accidentally changing that setting.


----------

